# FR: I believe him/it



## EkatS

Salutations, 

Comment dit-on en français, "I believe him (this man)": _je lui crois_ ou _je le crois? _

merci beaucoup.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. See also FR: croire à / en - to believe in.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

It is "je le crois."


----------



## Sam302

Bonjour 

What I remember:
When the precise meaning is "to believe something or someone", croire takes the preposition à (it can also take en, but that usage has a different meaning which doesn't concern me here).

I think the first two are correct:
I believe it = J'y crois.
I believe you = Je te crois.
I believe him... Je lui crois... doesn't sound right.
I believe them... Je leur crois... doen't either. 

Je vous remercie beaucoup de votre aide


----------



## itka

> I think the first two are correct:
> I believe it = J'y crois.
> I believe you = Je te crois.
> I believe him... Je lui crois... doesn't sound right.
> I believe them... Je leur crois... doen't either.



I believe it : j'*y* crois (to a thing, not a people)
I believe my brother : je crois mon frère = je *le* crois
...my sister : je crois ma soeur = je *la* crois
...my brother and sister : je crois mon frère et ma soeur = je *les* crois

I believe you : je *te* crois or je *vous* crois.
You believe me : Tu *me* crois / vous *me* croyez
You believe us : Tu *nous* crois / vous* nous* croyez


----------



## shaloo

How can "vous me croyez" be expressed in imperatif?
My tries:
Croyez moi
Croyez en moi


----------



## delf06

croyez-moi (believe me)
croyez en moi would be "believe in me"


----------



## Sam302

Merci beaucoup Itka. I see my mistake -- I was thinking croire had to take an indirect object. 

For me (and perhaps for others) this is the big source of confusion:
Croire does not follow the normal rules of object pronouns
Je le vois = "I seem him", or "I see it"
Je le crois = "I believe him" but NOT "I believe it"

Could someone confirm my description? 
Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## jann

You're confusing _croire *à* quelque chose_, which can often be translated as "to believe *in* something more or less abstract," with _croire quelqu'un, quelque chose,_ which generally corresponds to "to believe someone or something concrete." 

I believe it (I believe that to be a fact) = _je le crois
_He's not lying, I believe him (I believe what he says) = _je le crois

__je crois à l'immortalité, au diable, j'y crois = _I believe in immortality, in the devil (I believe in the true existence of these things)
_je crois à l'avenir, j'y crois = _I believe in the future, I trust to the future (I have faith in it)  
_je crois à l'accident, j'y crois = _I think it probably was an accident (this is the theory that I believe)

When you want to talk about "believing in someone" in the sense that you trust them personally, you have confidence in them, then there is also _croire en quelqu'un. _ You might find it helpful to review the various structures and example sentences in the dictionary definition here.


----------



## Tranquillity

What's teh difference between Je le crois et je lui crois ??! This subject has been making me extremely confused !!! We say je lui ai dit or je lui demande... etc but we say je le crois ??! Could someone please explain this ?


----------



## Tranquillity

This is probably against the forum rules, but I want to ask another question =D

 Je le crois = I believe it, je lui crois = I believe him ??


----------



## janpol

je lui crois" est incorrect. "croire" est transitif direct. Je crois Pierre quand il me raconte que............ = je *le* crois...........
je *lui* demande", je *lui* dis" = je demande *à* Pierre s'il viendra demain; je dis *à* Pierre que je l'attendrai.(constrution indirecte)
je le crois : "le" peut être une personne ou l'objet de la croyance =
Crois-tu Pierre quand il dit que......... ? Oui, je le crois.
Crois-tu ce qu'il dit ? Oui, je le crois.
Crois-tu que ce qu'il raconte est vrai ? Oui, je le crois.


----------



## CapnPrep

The following is provided on a "nice to know" basis. If you just want to translate "I believe him", follow janpol's advice above.

You can have _lui croire_ in a longer sentence where _croire_ takes a different kind of direct object: _Je lui crois du talent, je lui crois un bel avenir, je lui crois l'âme en peine._


----------



## janpol

j'ai songé à cette construction en disant que "je lui crois" était incorrect mais il m'a semblé que Tranquillity pensait à une phrase composée de ces seuls trois mots et faisait simplement une confusion entre les différents pronoms C.O. (peut-on dire "je lui crois" comme on dit "je lui demande" ?)
"Je lui crois / sais / suppose etc. ... du talent"  = cette structure d'un niveau de langue soutenu qui privilégie l'emploi d'un pronom au détriment d'un nom ("je lui crois du talent" plutôt que "je crois du talent à Pierre") est relativement rare. On lui préfère généralement "je crois qu'il a du talent".


----------



## CapnPrep

Je me demande s'il n'existe pas également une autre construction à double objet, du type _Je lui crois toujours tout ce qu'il dit_, _Je ne lui crois pas un mot de cette histoire_ (cf. la construction parallèle en allemand, ou encore le verbe _pardonner_ en français).

On en a parlé, justement, dans le forum Español-Français : *le ou lui?*


----------



## Eagle1

you can't say "je lui crois" french will laugh about that

and "je crois en lui" mean that you believe in him, generaly, not for just one times !


----------



## Grop

Eagle1 said:


> you can't say "je lui crois" french will laugh about that



French adults, about a foreigner? Not all of them, I think. Please don't spread such stereotypes.

CapnPrep, tes exemples me semblent plutôt bizarres, même si je vois ce que tu veux dire au sujet de _pardonner_.


----------



## AnnieHall

'Je lui crois' means that you agree with his version (ex. he proclaims himself not guilty and tu lui crois) , while 'Je le crois' means "I believe it". I think it could be referred also to a person, like 'Je le crois Dieu en terre'


----------



## itka

"Je lui crois" is not correct except for the examples CapnPrep gave upper, when "croire" has another direct object_: je lui crois un bel avenir, "_ Here, it means_ "je crois à lui un bel avenir" _(= je crois qu'il aura un bel avenir)_.
_In all the other cases, "je lui crois" is not possible.Sorry, AnnieHall, but these examples are not availables.





> 'Je lui / *le* crois' means that you agree with his version (ex. he proclaims himself not guilty and tu lui / *le* crois) , while 'Je le crois' means "I believe it". I think it could be referred also to a person, like 'Je le crois Dieu en terre'


When you say _"je *le* crois"_, that's true, "*le*" can refer to a people as well as to a sentence : "Est-ce qu'il va pleuvoir cet après-midi ? - Oui, je *le* crois !" (= je crois *qu'il va pleuvoir*). But it seems to me that's not the question on this thread.
"Je le crois Dieu en terre"... well... "Dieu en terre" is not a french idiom. But that's right, "croire" can play the role of "verbe d'état" and can have such a complement (attribut du sujet) : _"Je le crois fatigué", "je le crois fâché"._ (= I believe he is tired, angry) "Je le crois prince du sang" (= I believe he is a blood-prince).
But the question here was something else :


> Comment dit-on en français, "I believe him (this man)": _je lui crois_ ou _je le crois? _


 and the answer is very clear and simple : we say "je *le* crois" and nothing else.
CapnPrep, in french, the construction you're speaking about doesn't exist for this verb. That's correct for "pardonner", but not for "croire":"Je lui pardonne" (je pardonne à lui) which is the common form and "je le pardonne" very very seldom, but not quite impossible (I don't think I have read or heard about it in all my long life !).
It doesn't work with "croire". The examples you give : _Je lui crois toujours tout ce qu'il dit_, _Je ne lui crois pas un mot de cette histoire _are not correct french.


----------



## CapnPrep

itka said:


> CapnPrep, in french, the construction you're speaking about doesn't exist for this verb.


But but but... I found at least 7 examples! On the *Internet*!!! 

Seriously, I would not be surprised to find this kind of syntactic calque in areas where French is in close contact with German or other Germanic varieties that have this construction (Alsace/northern Lorraine, or somewhere in Switzerland). Or, of course, in the non-native French of German-speakers.


----------



## itka

All is possible... but I was talking about standard french... the one teached at school and recognized by everybody.


----------



## janpol

si j'ai bien compris, Itka, tu parles du rôle de verbe d'état (ayant un attribut du sujet) que le verbe "croire" (comme, d'ailleurs, de très nombreux verbes) peut jouer et tu donnes des exemples : "je le crois fatigué", "je le crois fâché". Mais "fâché" et "fatigué" ne sont pas des attributs du sujet mais des attributs du COD "le". (Ces phrases restant pertinentes après pronominalisation, on peut en être sûr).


----------



## itka

Tu as tout à fait raison, Janpol ! J'écrivais vite en pensant que ce n'était pas le sujet de la question et... j'ai écrit n'importe quoi ! Désolée !


----------



## Eagle1

Grop said:


> French adults, about a foreigner? Not all of them, I think. Please don't spread such stereotypes.
> 
> CapnPrep, tes exemples me semblent plutôt bizarres, même si je vois ce que tu veux dire au sujet de _pardonner_.



non bien sur qu'on ne va pas se moquer, mais c'était pour marquer le faite que c'est une grosse erreur.

dire "je lui crois", ça passe mal dans le monde professionnel

"I him believe" hurt you, no ? it's the same i think...


----------



## AnnieHall

Eagle1 said:


> non bien sur qu'on ne va pas se moquer, mais c'était pour marquer le faite que c'est une grosse erreur.
> 
> dire "je lui crois", ça passe mal dans le monde professionnel
> 
> "I him believe" hurt you, no ? it's the same i think...


 
I don't think that it's the same, because (in my opinion)

Croire à... (intransitive) has a different meaning from croire qlc (transitive).

Maybe, I just couldn't understand the English example!


----------



## Eagle1

i think "I him believe" is an awful error, like "je lui crois"


----------



## AnnieHall

I can't understand why, if you can say 'Je crois à lui', you cannot say the same 'Je lui crois'


----------



## Grop

_Lui_ is used for indirect objects, _le_ for direct objects. In _Je crois en lui_, the object is indirect.


----------



## AnnieHall

_Je crois en lui_ is _I believe in him._
I think that _I believe him _has a different meaning. You cannot say _I believe God, _but _I believe in God, _as you cannot say to someone who tells you a lie _I don't believe in you, _but _I don't believe you_


----------



## janpol

(sauf s'il est en communication directe avec Dieu qui lui raconte des balivernes...)


----------



## AnnieHall

janpol said:


> (sauf s'il est en communication directe avec Dieu qui lui raconte des balivernes...)


 
Isn't it _'je crois *à *Dieu' ???_


----------



## janpol

Non, bien sûr ! C'est "en" ou bien rien... mais, de toute façon, c'est une situation qui se présente fort rarement...


----------



## Eagle1

i believe in you = je crois en toi
this one means that you believe in him in general, his way of life, his idea...

i believe you = je te crois
this one means that tou believe in him for one thing, if he tells you something....

je lui crois, je crois à lui aren't correct


----------



## Fred_C

Grop said:


> _Lui_ is used for indirect objects, _le_ for direct objects. In _Je crois en lui_, the object is indirect.


 Bonjour,
Vous mélangez deux notions :
Dans je crois en lui, "lui" est un pronom disjoint masculin singulier. (comme "moi", "toi", "elle"...) Les pronoms disjoints n'ont pas de forme différente selon qu'ils sont directs ou indirects.
Dans "je lui parle", "lui" est un pronom conjoint (comme "me", "te", "le", "lui", "la").
Les pronoms conjoints de la troisième personne ont une forme spéciale s'ils sont indirects : "lui" au singulier(les deux genres), "leur" au pluriel (les deux genres). (Et leur emploi interdit l'usage de la préposition "à").

Si la préposition du complément d'objet est autre que "à", on ne peut pas employer de pronom conjoint, et on doit dire la préposition, et utiliser le pronom disjoint, comme dans "je crois en lui."

Notez qu'en tant que pronom disjoint, "lui" est forcément un pronom masculin. En tant que pronom conjoint, "lui" est un pronom masculin ou féminin.


----------



## janpol

Fred : 
Si la préposition du complément d'objet est autre que "à", on ne peut pas employer de pronom conjoint, et on doit dire la préposition, et utiliser le pronom disjoint, comme dans "je crois en lui."

Parfois, il faut aussi répéter la préposition "à" : "Je pense à lui/elle/eux."


----------



## Fred_C

janpol said:


> Fred :
> Si la préposition du complément d'objet est autre que "à", on ne peut pas employer de pronom conjoint, et on doit dire la préposition, et utiliser le pronom disjoint, comme dans "je crois en lui."
> 
> Parfois, il faut aussi répéter la préposition "à" : "Je pense à lui/elle/eux."


C'est vrai. Je me suis un peu trompé.
On utilise les pronoms conjoints indirects uniquement dans le cas de complément d'objets SECONDS introduits par "à". C'est-à dire s'il y a un autre complément d'objet, direct, celui-ci.
"Je le lui donne", "je lui fais un cadeau", etc...
S'il n'y a qu'un seul complément indirect, alors on utilise la préposition suivie du pronom disjoint uniquement dans le cas où ce pronom remplace une personne :
"Je crois en lui", "je pense à elle", etc...
S'il ne s'agit pas d'une personne, il faut utiliser un adverbe à la place du pronom et de la préposition. (Pour la préposition "à", cet adverbe est "Y". pour "de", c'est "EN".) : "J'y pense", "j'en rêve", etc...
L'usage de ces adverbes ne concerne pas que les compléments d'objets indirects, il s'étend aux compléments circonstanciels.


----------



## CapnPrep

Fred_C said:


> On utilise les pronoms conjoints indirects uniquement dans le cas de complément d'objets SECONDS introduits par "à". C'est-à dire s'il y a un autre complément d'objet, direct, celui-ci.
> "Je le lui donne", "je lui fais un cadeau", etc...
> S'il n'y a qu'un seul complément indirect, alors on utilise la préposition suivie du pronom disjoint uniquement dans le cas où ce pronom remplace une personne :
> "Je crois en lui", "je pense à elle", etc...


Ce n'est pas tout à fait correct non plus. Beaucoup de verbes n'ont qu'un complément indirect, désignant une personne, mais tout de même pronominalisable en _lui_ : _lui ressembler_, _lui appartenir_, _lui obéir_, …


----------



## Fred_C

CapnPrep said:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait correct non plus. Beaucoup de verbes n'ont qu'un complément indirect, désignant une personne, mais tout de même pronominalisable en _lui_ : _lui ressembler_, _lui appartenir_, _lui obéir_, …


C'est vrai.
J'ai un peu tout faux...


----------



## janpol

un ouvrage remarquable sur les constructions complétives : "Méthode en syntaxe". Le linguiste Maurice Gross y a répertorié tous les verbes transitifs qu'il a répartis en 19 tables en fonction des constructions qu'ils admettent.


----------



## Nasobem

"J'ai eu le tort de le croire I made the mistake of believing him."
This is the entry number III. for "vouloir" in the Word Reference Dictionary.
I would translate this phrase as "I made the mistake of believing *it*". If I wanted to say "I made the mistake of believing him", I'd say " J'ai eu le tort de *lui* croire". Am I wrong, and why?

Merci en avance.


----------



## arundhati

"J'ai eu le tort de le croire" is definitely correct. 
The reason has no link with the fact it's about a person or an object. "Lui" would replace "at him" or "to him", i.e. in the case of an intransitive verb. "Croire" is transitive here, so you have to use "le".
Je crois mon père => Je le crois
Je prends *à* mon père => Je *lu*i prends


----------



## j'enseigne

bonjour, tout le monde

je ne comprends pas l'expression, "j'y crois," ou en anglais, "i believe it."  n'est-ce pas la phrase "je le/la crois" signifie la meme chose?

merci a tout


----------



## mylaine

je crois quelque chose=j'y crois/je le crois.
je crois quelqu'un= je le crois au masculin, je la crois au féminin. Au pluriel, je les crois


----------



## j'enseigne

so, je le/la crois and j'y crois mean the same thing. if i read a story in a newspaper, i could say "j'y crois" or je la crois?"


----------



## mylaine

j'y crois...


----------



## L'Inconnu

The verb <croire> takes the preposition <à> before a noun. That is why the pronoun used to replace the noun is <y>. If the  preposition were <de>, you would use <en>, etc. 

"Je crois à la science."
"I believe *in* science."

"Moi aussi. J'y crois."
"Me too. I believe _in_ it."


----------



## maicart

Hello,

I was thinking about the line "It's not a lie if you believe it" from George Costanza to Jerry in the TV series Seinfeld. I was thinking about two ways of translating it:

a) Ce n'est pas un mensonge si tu *y* crois
b) Ce n'est pas un mensonge si tu *le* crois

On another WR thread I saw the following difference:

Croire une chose = penser qu'elle est vraie
Croire à une chose = y ajouter fois, la considérer comme vraie

Taking all this into account, would both a) and b) be acceptable?


----------



## jann

maicart said:


> Taking all this into account, would both a) and b) be acceptable?


I would say no.

If the idea in George's head had been _si tu y crois_, he would have said "... if you believe *in *it."

Since he did not say that, I feel _si tu le crois_ is the better translation.  I'm not sure which posts you were reading, but you might find some of the discussion above (e.g., my own old reply in post #8) to be helpful.


----------



## maicart

OK, thanks. I have a clearer idea now.


----------



## newg

En théorie, je suis d'accord avec jann. 

Mais j'ai repensé à la phrase et je crois que si j'avais eu à la dire, j'aurais dit 'si tu y crois'... pour moi, ça sonne plus naturel. 

J'ai cherché sur Google, et bien qu'il n'y ait que 5 résultats, ces personnes ont l'air de traduire l'expression comme je l'aurais fait. Pour l'autre possibilité, je n'ai rien trouvé.


----------



## Maître Capello

To me it all depends on what exactly "it" is and also whether the second "it" refers to the first one or to "lie."

That being said, I agree with newg: _y_ is probably more natural. By the way, _si tu le crois_ is ambiguous as it can also mean "if you believe *him*."


----------

